# Anyone want to co-own the Ivan DVDs?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I am REALLY interested in buying the set of 3 DVDs:

http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=V-SCH-BAL-SET-3

Obedience without Conflict Tape 1: Clear Communication
Obedience without Conflict Tape 2: The Game
Obedience without Conflict Video 3: The Retrieve

The problem is the cost ($185) is a bit rich for me right now.

But, if someone wanted to co-own them with me ...







After I watch one I would send them to the other owner. Once all three have been watched they could reside in either home with the understanding that they would be shipped back and forth if one owner wanted a refresher.

If anyone is interested let me know!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

post removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger

from Board Rules


> Quote:8. Do not use statements that violate any law;


----------



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

post removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger

from Board Rules


> Quote:8. Do not use statements that violate any law;


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas, guys.

I got with someone who has DVDs 1 & 2. I'm buying #3 and sending it directly to them and they will send me 1 & 2 to watch. Then, when I'm ready I'll get #3 from them.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Post removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome. I have the books but i would love the DVD's too


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainRemoved by Admin. Wisc.Tiger


Burning a DVD is copyright infringement and it is illegal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauri I may be interested. I mean I AM I just need to look at my budget...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Everyone knows that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainLOL Everyone knows that.


Then why even suggest it? On a public forum?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kleinenHainLOL Everyone knows that.
> ...


That is what I was thinking. Sometimes people need a reminder that their ARE laws in place and they are there for a reason. Promoting/suggesting that someone break the law on a public forum is a violation of the board rules.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

Burning is not only illegal – but immoral, especially so in this case. This company produces exceptionally high quality productions, with some of the biggest names in the game. Try getting into an Ivan seminar – it’s darn near impossible assuming one is even held in your neck of the woods. Without videos such as these, a lot of people wouldn’t have access to this type of training. The company that produces them is a small, nor some mega-giant like Paramount, etc., and taking money out of their pocket (especially in a down economy) might be the quickest way to ensure such videos go away real quick. It’s not like we’re a real popular sport or anything. I understand that the UScA currently has about 25,000 members, with something like 5,000 actually active and participating. Anyhow, the point is that while no more or less illegal than stealing from a big producer when ripping a DVD from something was in the theaters, these guys don’t do near the volume and therefore feel the hit a LOT more. Let’s try to support them financially so that we can continue to enjoy such products.

-Calvin


----------



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry.







[removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger] I have not pirated any DVD`s, but have copied my own VHS tapes to DVD. I definitely should have been more clear in my above post, as it does come across as everyone interpreted it. I`m sure the other poster as well had not meant for it to be seen as such.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't have any of the ivan dvd's, but I'd be willing to share my Flinks Building Drive and Focus in order to see some of the Ivan ones







Contact me via PM.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the DVDs. Max won't play tug, and that just stops the method dead in the tracks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For those that were interested in the DVD ... after I and the other owner







have finished watching it I would be happy to loan it out to anyone that is interested.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would be interested in a loan and happy to return or pass it on.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

time to get a library forum started...who wants to be the librarian?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Instead of creating a new forum why don't we just add it to the Trade forum.

Just put the words For Loan in the subject so people know you want it back.


----------

